# military makeup schedule for police test.



## Ds820 (Aug 29, 2005)

I noticed on the HRD website that the police civil service test is still open for returning Military, one test date in Feb and other test date in May. My question is, when a town wants to hire officers they ask HRD for a Certified Police List. Since returning military are still taking the test, how can a town or city get a Certified list if every month the list could change? And how long will HRD offer a test for returning Military, every month until the next test is scheduled in 2007?


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Ds820 said:


> I noticed on the HRD website that the police civil service test is still open for returning Military, one test date in Feb and other test date in May. My question is, when a town wants to hire officers they ask HRD for a Certified Police List. Since returning military are still taking the test, how can a town or city get a Certified list if every month the list could change? And how long will HRD offer a test for returning Military, every month until the next test is scheduled in 2007?


 Whoever is on the list when the town requests it gets a card. You're not on the list yet, you don't get a card simple.

Also I just looked, there are two more makeup tests scheduled as of now. 2/10 and 3/10 .


----------

